# Dogs Getting Confused by Magic Trick



## erdavis (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sitting here in the first hour of my 8 hour nursing lecture and found this video online (I know I know, I shouldn't be online but it's better than snoring!). I don't have the volume on or I'd get caught but it still made me giggle watching it and had a few of my fellow classmates look at me weird  Figured I'd spread some laughter 

http://9gag.tv/p/VnjWr/taikuutta-ko...d-jose-ahonen-hilarious-cute-finland?ref=fbl9


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2014)

That really is something. Dogs have such an excellent sense of smell you'd think they'd be able to detect where the piece of food went to.


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 24, 2014)

That's exactly what I was thinking Yvonne, I was just going to post about how amazed I was that they weren't or didn't sniff out the treat's hiding place!


----------



## ascott (Mar 24, 2014)

Dogs have really good sense of sight..so their brain essentially played a trick on them....very funny, Gado was my fav....fantastic.


----------

